
Black Mirror: Smithereens - DanielleMolloy
https://www.netflix.com/watch/80195724
======
bruceb
I watched this last night. No spoilers.

What was ammusing was all the talk in the episode about how everything online
was optimized to keep users addicted, and when the episode ended, the next
Black Mirror episode started 4 seconds later, as of course Netflix wants to
desperately keep your attention.

